# Duracote gun camo?



## swenny (Jul 29, 2008)

Just wondering if any of you guys have tried this product. Thinking about painting over my autoloader it's black syn-matte finish. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

If I was going to paint one myself I'd go with Hunter Specialties camo spray kit.It comes with a remover to so if you're not happy with the results you're not stuck with it either.I used it on my compound.It was easy to match to the foliage in the area.Good luck!


----------

